# Single filter basket for ROK Presso



## DACS (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi,

I was wondering which La Pavoni Europiccola single filter basket fits the ROK/Presso portafilter. Is it the pre-Millennium model (49 mm inner diameter) or the post-Millennium (51 mm inner diameter). Searched the web and this forum, but couldn't find an answer.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try the team at CoffeeOmega - they should be able to assist


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's the right diameter, but will be tight because of the La Pav 49mm rounded rim vs ROK's flat rim.


----------



## DACS (Dec 9, 2014)

Do you mean that it will be hard, if not impossible, to attach the portafilter to the ROK/Presso when the La Pavoni basket is in it?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hard, but possible....advisable re. waranty is more of a judgement call? If you're dosing 10g+ I'd stick with the supplied basket, tolerances between puck & shower screen aren't like a typical powered machine, so perhaps not worth beating yourself up too much to get just right? Bigger holes in the La Pav baskets too, you may get more silt in the cup, an Aeropress filter lining the basket is an idea, but only with the flat bottomed baskets.


----------



## DACS (Dec 9, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Hard, but possible....advisable re. waranty is more of a judgement call? If you're dosing 10g+ I'd stick with the supplied basket, tolerances between puck & shower screen aren't like a typical powered machine, so perhaps not worth beating yourself up too much to get just right? Bigger holes in the La Pav baskets too, you may get more silt in the cup, an Aeropress filter lining the basket is an idea, but only with the flat bottomed baskets.


I want to make single shots (7 grams), as double shots are a bit too much for me. That's why I was thinking about getting a single basket.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DACS said:


> I want to make single shots (7 grams), as double shots are a bit too much for me. That's why I was thinking about getting a single basket.


Give it a go, but bear in mind it might not be easy to fully extract either dose. 10g of coffee is widely considered 'a serving', a highly extracted 6g shot may work out the same as a nominal 7g shot, or an underextracted 10g shot. I certainly get unwanted side effects from too much solids in the cup, hence my preference for the filter paper. There's no specific fixed figure for a single dose, 11g or less basically qualifies.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think I agree with MWJB, singles are tricky.

Can you get a double spout for the ROK portafilter and just halve the double shot that way?


----------



## DACS (Dec 9, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think I agree with MWJB, singles are tricky.
> 
> Can you get a double spout for the ROK portafilter and just halve the double shot that way?


That would be an option of course, but I feel bad about throwing coffee away.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

True, but you might throw away more badly extracted singles.


----------

